# Looking for a school in honolulu Hi



## jjack (Aug 19, 2010)

Greetings
Moving soon to honolulu and looking for a new home, any recomendations or reviews would be great.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 19, 2010)

Webfu

And I cannot recommend any of them, sorry


----------

